# African Pompano Trigger and Snappers



## 52fish (Feb 27, 2008)

Caught these last Wed. out of OBA. African Pompano pretty rare for us. Big trigger and lots of snapper. Caught more AJS than normal, Think they heard they were out of season


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Jeez! That is a herd of Pinfish. That off the ICW?


----------



## Batt3669 (May 19, 2011)

We caught a pretty good african pompano also. First one for my boat.


----------

